# Ok I need some major help plz!



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

I got a lhasa apso around thanksgiving of last year, and it's the cutest dog you've even seen!! (I'll post a pic)
anyway...she was so cute and small that I couldn't help but baby her a little. Now though, she's a spoiled brat!!
I think she grasps the concept of me wanting her to do her business outside, but instead she does it right by the door. It's not like she'll scratch, bark, or anything to get my attention..she'll just sneak off and do it.
Plus, she never goes into my room unless we have company over and I forget to close the door. Then she'll go into my hamper and pulll out a pair of underwear or a sock and drag it into the living where our company is, and prance around the table and make me chase her.
It's driving me crazy!! How can I teach her who's boss?


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

This looks like a job for...









Sorry, I don't know much about pets. You could get a professional (like Cesar Milan :wink to help you out, though.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

perdoname said:


> I got a lhasa apso around thanksgiving of last year, and it's the cutest dog you've even seen!! (I'll post a pic)
> anyway...she was so cute and small that I couldn't help but baby her a little. Now though, she's a spoiled brat!!
> I think she grasps the concept of me wanting her to do her business outside, but instead she does it right by the door. It's not like she'll scratch, bark, or anything to get my attention..she'll just sneak off and do it.
> Plus, she never goes into my room unless we have company over and I forget to close the door. Then she'll go into my hamper and pulll out a pair of underwear or a sock and drag it into the living where our company is, and prance around the table and make me chase her.
> It's driving me crazy!! How can I teach her who's boss?


Break one toe at a time until she understands where to go poopy! :angry:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

1.) Don't act frustrated around your dog.
2.) Hold her neck with your hands (Don't choke her) until she calms down and lay her on the floor.
3.) Walk her (She needs her exercise to get all that energy out of her)
4.) Learn how to feed her by giving and taking the food away. Be careful though, she might bite. Do this repeatedly until she learns that you are the person giving her the food.
5.) Don't let her sleep on your bed.
6.) Don't treat her like a child.
7.) When walking her, do not let her walk in front of you. 
8.) Spray her with water if she does something bad.
9.) Never hit your dog.
10.) If you follow this and be consistent, she will soon learn that you are the Alpha.:happy:


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

I would call cesar millan but i'm afraid he'd yell at me. lol
She's just so fiesty now! If it wasn't so hot outside I'd make her stay out there all day until she learns.



Lance said:


> 1.) Don't act frustrated around your dog.
> 2.) Hold her neck with your hands (Don't choke her) until she calms down and lay her on the floor.
> 3.) Walk her (She needs her exercise to get all that energy out of her)
> 4.) Learn how to feed her by giving and taking the food away. Be careful though, she might bite. Do this repeatedly until she learns that you are the person giving her the food.
> ...


Yes I definitely need to be doing some of these.
I did try holding her neck (saw cesar millan do it) and she just wouldn't calm down! She just got more upset and kept fighting me. I did this for over 1/2 hour and she didn't let up.
Should I trade her in? lol
I love her though...she just acts like she's human..

and she does sleep on the couch...maybe i'll try locking her up in the kitchen at night.


----------



## brull002 (May 27, 2009)

you just need to on that shit....
like when you notice that she just shit by the door
rub her nose in it and then place her outside
you have to do it like right after she shits though
otherwise this is totally ineffective 
and when she prances about the living room with your undies
try distracting her with a different toy
the best way to train a dog what is good to play with and what is not good to play with
is not through punishment 
rather distraction with other toys
this way your still allowing play time
but letting her know what she can play with during play time.....


good luck


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

perdoname said:


> Yes I definitely need to be doing some of these.
> I did try holding her neck (saw cesar millan do it) and she just wouldn't calm down! She just got more upset and kept fighting me. I did this for over 1/2 hour and she didn't let up.
> Should I trade her in? lol
> I love her though...she just acts like she's human..
> ...


Don't give up on her. I see many dogs go bye bye in the pound. You got to be patient. Like I said, do not act frustrated around her because she will just think your a weak leader.

Lock her up in the kitchen?  Guess you guys like to eat out.


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

brull002 said:


> you just need to on that shit....
> like when you notice that she just shit by the door
> rub her nose in it and then place her outside
> you have to do it like right after she shits though
> ...


 
This is exactly what I've been doing, and for some reason it's not working. It worked with my old dog, but for some reason this dog's not having it. It doesn't help to rub her nose in it because.. well... she eats her shit..and likes it. lmao
So it's like putting a tasty dessert in front of a fat kid. She's lovin it.



Lance- Ure right, I'll try to spray bottle...hopefully that works, and not letting myself get frustrated..


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Hahahahahha it eats shit and likes it.

XD


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

There's always Victoria Stilwell of It's Me or the Dog fame.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

perdoname said:


> This is exactly what I've been doing, and for some reason it's not working. It worked with my old dog, but for some reason this dog's not having it. It doesn't help to rub her nose in it because.. well... she eats her shit..and likes it. lmao
> So it's like putting a tasty dessert in front of a fat kid. She's lovin it.
> 
> 
> ...


We also have a dog that used to eat his poo. We either:
-taught him that he shouldn't eat his poo (put pepper on it)
-or he outgrew it.


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

interesting....pepper huh? I'm going to try that, thanks


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

You're welcome. If pepper doesn't work, try red pepper. But I'm sure the pepper will work. :happy:


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Sign up for obedience classes that teach positive reinforcement. You need to be taught by a professional how to handle and understand your dog properly not ask the internet. You may think spoiling your pet shows it that you love it despite that being quite the contrary.
Your dog is likely eating its feces because there's too much protein in the its diet. Dogs are scavengers, they smell a food smell, they will likely eat.
Good luck.

P.S. The neck-holding "trick" will get you very close to having a hand-shy pet. Neck grabbing is a hostile, aggressive act to a grown dog and should be used by a professional and as a last resort.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I was eating a Uncle Sams in the local park and five dogs came sniffing around me. Dogs are like that.


----------

